# Pineview fee



## BridgerM (Jul 20, 2012)

Thinking of heading up to pineview for the first time tomorrow AM. Looking at the Anderson Cove beach area to shore fish, there is a nice looking point. I looked at a few sites but couldn't find out if there is a day use fee to park in the area. Does anyone know if there is a fee and how much?


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

$13


----------



## BridgerM (Jul 20, 2012)

Cool. thank you


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

BridgerM said:


> Thinking of heading up to pineview for the first time tomorrow AM. Looking at the Anderson Cove beach area to shore fish, there is a nice looking point. I looked at a few sites but couldn't find out if there is a day use fee to park in the area. Does anyone know if there is a fee and how much?


To answer your question, here's a quote from the USFS on the going rates for all the access points at Pineview this year. 



> Parking - $12.00 per vessel
> Season Pass - $120 per vessel
> Boat Slips - $950.00 per vessel
> Dry Storage - $90.00 per month fee
> ...


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

Its a joke to try to fish there anymore with the fees so high.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

its a joke especially since none of the money is going back into improvements from what i can see...the boat ramp is a freakin joke and the docks are almost as bad on the west launch.....i am done fishing there. $13 per day is too high and the facilities are in horrible shape.....where is the money going?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Sprig Kennels said:


> $13 per day is too high and the facilities are in horrible shape.....where is the money going?


Its $12 per day and MOST of the money goes to American Land & Leisure to pay for employees that collect the fees and give a profit to the company. A small percentage (I don't know the percent) goes to the USFS in this case who is supposed to use the amount for improvements and maintenance. Yea; right. There are plans, by the way, to increase the number of improved camping spots at Anderson Cove Campground which right now has probably the best launch ramp of the three available. But I agree that the launch fees are a major rip off. I haven't fished there in well over 15 years and I live in Weber County. If I can't launch using my Federal or State annual passes, then I go someplace else.


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

Any chance pineview could be turned into a state park?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

fishnducks311 said:


> Any chance pineview could be turned into a state park?


Yes; slim and none!

:mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thing with launch fees - the least of expenses for a day of fishing. In context, what else do you get for $14 for that day?
-Case of cheap beer, or case of soda
- 3 1/2 gallons of gas
- 2 countdown rapalas
- A dozen cheap flies
- 2 pop gear strings
- 1 spool of high quality fishing line
- 1 box hostess donuts, bag of red vines, and bag of doritos

Compare that to:
- 1 1/2 movie tickets
- Parking at a Jazz game (not the actual game)
- 1/2 of an endzone ticket for a college football game
- A burger at a ski resort (not the actual skiing)
- about 30 minutes of Disneyland for one person
- 1/4 of a concert ticket


So, for $12, you can launch your boat from a paved ramp, have a floating dock, restrooms, cleaning stations, and a parking lot for an entire day of boating/fishing fun for as many people as you can fit in your vehicle. OK.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Any one know if the "Golden Age Passport" is of any use to access cemetery point with my tube?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say 'No, your pass will not work.' The reason is this: American Land & Leisure has the contract for Pineview and the contract says they do not have to honor certain amenities of the national passes such as boat launching (or in your case tube launching). Therefore, you will have to pay the $12 per vessel fee charged for boats, jet skies, etc. This has been effect ever since AL&L got the contract. Your pass will get you a 50% discount on camping which would include boat launching but will not cover hook-up fees for water, electric, and sewer. They (AL&L) don't make an exception for the disabled veterans pass either. It sucks big time if you ask me.


----------



## randyscottbloomquist (Jul 11, 2013)

They (AL&L) also don't honor handicap plates. With those plates you can drive right into yellowstone no problem. The real beef I have with "them" is charging per waverunner. I could go in there and launch a 100 foot boat....take an hour on the ramp to do so but yet they charge for every waverunner. I have four, I used to love Pineview....now I can't go there...that's $52 to launch. I go to a lake properly run by the state and its $10...I bring a senior its only $5....that's for the entire trailor. Its as if they are purposely descriminating againt small water craft. They charge a premium as if they built the lake...they provided the sand for the beaches and they stock the lake with fish. Now if they have a campground they can do whatever they want IN THEIR OWN CAMPGROUND which they still don't actually own. I've talked with the ladies who take your money and they agree there's some money grubber sitting behind a desk somewhere


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Buy the season pass... $120 launch all year unlimited.


----------

